# Ready Player One (March 29, 2018)



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2017)

I see the DeLorean, I'm definitely all in

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Saishin (Jul 22, 2017)

Seems good


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2017)

Looks good.

No Artemis though.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2017)

how are they getting the rights to use all those different properties?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2017)

why did he take it off at the end?

main character confirmed a bitch ass casual?

wonder how he would feel getting tossed in a VR Dark Souls world?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2017)

The World said:


> why did he take it off at the end?
> 
> main character confirmed a bitch ass casual?
> 
> wonder how he would feel getting tossed in a VR Dark Souls world?


Because the majority of them fall under the WB umbrella


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2017)

If a Gundam doesn't show up in this film, it's an automatic fail. 

I spotted Iron Giant, the Delorean, Freddy Kruger, Deadshot & Harley Quinn at first glance.

I wonder what other references lie therein.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 23, 2017)

I had read the book and the trailer makes me a bit nervous. Don't remember a huge car chase like the one showcased in the trailer. Real world locations looked pretty spot on though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> If a Gundam doesn't show up in this film, it's an automatic fail.
> 
> I spotted Iron Giant, the Delorean, Freddy Kruger, Deadshot & Harley Quinn at first glance.
> 
> I wonder what other references lie therein.


Deathstroke and Harley*

Duke Nukem, Halo (gun the orc was using), Mad Max Interceptor, A Team Van, Laura Croft 

Man probably going to need to pause the movie each shot just so the audience can soak it all in


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2017)

So exactly what is concept of this movie ?


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2017)

Amol said:


> So exactly what is concept of this movie ?


life sucks play some video games

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2017)

Amol said:


> So exactly what is concept of this movie ?


Future world so fucked especially if you're  poor. So people escape in this world wide MMO VR. Creator of VR MMO died, upon death he left a treasure in the game whoever finds it gets his fortune.  Clues to the treasure is Eastereggs


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

Man that race sequence is like some shit from NFS, I dig. 

Looks pretty dope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Future world so fucked especially if you're  poor. So people escape in this world wide MMO VR. Creator of VR MMO died, upon death he left a treasure in the game whoever finds it gets his fortune.  Clues to the treasure is Eastereggs



Sounds like One Piece

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 24, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Deathstroke and Harley*
> 
> Duke Nukem, Halo (gun the orc was using), Mad Max Interceptor, A Team Van, Laura Croft
> 
> Man probably going to need to pause the movie each shot just so the audience can soak it all in



Thanks for the correction.

Man, I can't believe I didn't notice the Interceptor.

I can't fucking wait for this movie. 

Also, I hope the score playing in this trailer is actually part of the film. It's been such a long time before a genuine, big budget blockbuster film, has had a memorable score on the same level of stuff like Back to the Future or Indiana Jones.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Man, I can't believe I didn't notice the Interceptor.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with Rush.

I know man, last movie I genuinely enjoyed that made me legit fall in love with the movies again was  fury road.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

Sonic Mania delayed on PC. Prepurchasers get Sonic 1 free.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2017)

seems interesting; but if it were anyone other than Spielberg (and a very select few directors) this would be a hard pass for me. Vidya game movies are universally shite.



Rukia said:


> Naruto vs Pain


she's cute but my Caribbean bred appetites desire a woman with a few more curves. Not saying I'd kick her out of my sex dungeon...but I'd have to feed her first


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

Artemis carried the book.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2017)

The trailer seems a bit long to me...I don't like how they show the title then more stuff after it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2017)

Doesn't even take sundays off


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2017)

Liked the part with Gundam Wing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Liked the part with Gundam Wing.


That's not wing you Casual, that's RX-78-2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2017)

there was OW Tracer in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2017)

that trailer is hype af

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 12, 2017)

Whew that is really looking like a fun movie, think I liked the Comic-Con trailer generally better but still this was a good look into the world more and the story.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2017)

Mider T said:


> The trailer seems a bit long to me...I don't like how they show the title then more stuff after it.


It seems like way too much stuffed into one movie

probably gonna be meh

unless its like 3 hours long or just really really dumb

I'm thinking the latter


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

tracer


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2017)

This book was shit, why is it getting a movie?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 13, 2017)

Coz game genres are meta now... 
and how much is they're budget?
 look at all those Copyrights ? 
R THEY CRAZYYYYY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

What is the premise to this movie because the trailer says absolutely nothing at all


----------



## Katou (Jan 9, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> What is the premise to this movie because the trailer says absolutely nothing at all


They're sale point are the CG's ..

at this point...the story is probably half assed


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> They're sale point are the CG's ..
> 
> at this point...the story is probably half assed


I'm sure you are probably right Priscilla.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks interesting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> What is the premise to this movie because the trailer says absolutely nothing at all


It's basically Willy Wonka. Rich weirdo who is a recluse passes away and is going to leave his company to the person who can solve their puzzle. Wonka wasn't dead, but he was looking for a successor. 

From what I remember (I couldn't read this piece of shit, even the sample was too much): there's a poor kid in the future who lives in a world where 80s culture is everything, to the point they've basically stopped making new media, there's a game called Oasis that was created by a guy who likes 80s trivia and he left easter eggs in the game so that when you found them all you get his money or company or control of the game or something. 

The easter eggs are, of course, 80s trivia and the book is filled with paragraphs like this:



> Dagorath was a word in Sindarin, the Elvish language J. R. R. Tolkien had created for The Lord of the Rings. The word dagorath meant “battle,” but Tolkien had spelled the word with just one “g,” not two. “Daggorath” (with two “g”s) could refer only to one thing: an incredibly obscure computer game called Dungeons of Daggorath released in 1982. The game had been made for just one platform, the TRS-80 Color Computer.”



It reads like getting trapped talking to someone who saw you pick up the same comic/game as them and talked your ear off about dumb shit. 

Anyway, the main character discovers the first easter egg sometime after everyone gave up on them and essentially starts this huge rush to find the others. Oh, the game is all virtual reality, so most of what you see in the trailer takes place in what's essentially VR Chat with mini games and puzzles and people can change avatars and so on. Why would anyone be an avatar from current gen games decades from now? Because the movie wants to get your attention. Same reason why Harley Quinn and the Joker are there. 

They mostly abandoned the 80s shit it looks like. 

The author is also a grade a dick hole.



Haruka Katana said:


> Looks interesting


It looks like some nerdy kid banging all his toys together.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (Feb 17, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> What is the premise to this movie because the trailer says absolutely nothing at all


 Book was about a VR world with some One Piece style treasure that everyone was playing for essentially. Was lazy but even lazy books can be saved with good writing. This one wasn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

I don’t know how Ready Player One will work. Are they trying to compress the book into a single movie? That seems like a bad formula.

But i’m still going to watch it. Because thank god it isn’t from Marvel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know how Ready Player One will work. Are they trying to compress the book into a single movie? That seems like a bad formula.
> 
> But i’m still going to watch it. Because thank god it isn’t from Marvel.


That's a stupid and petty reason to see a movie.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 16, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's basically Willy Wonka. Rich weirdo who is a recluse passes away and is going to leave his company to the person who can solve their puzzle. Wonka wasn't dead, but he was looking for a successor.
> 
> From what I remember (I couldn't read this piece of shit, even the sample was too much): there's a poor kid in the future who lives in a world where 80s culture is everything, to the point they've basically stopped making new media, there's a game called Oasis that was created by a guy who likes 80s trivia and he left easter eggs in the game so that when you found them all you get his money or company or control of the game or something.
> 
> ...



What's so bad about the author?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a stupid and petty reason to see a movie.


Cardboard tube knight!  Marvel is trash!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> What's so bad about the author?


He just is obsessed with the 80s in that annoying way. He was on some documentary where he brought his replica delorian out and had to show that off. 

He wrote this really sexist poem about nerd porn called nerd porn auteur. He also can’t write about anything but 80s referencial shit. He’s the kind of nostalgic fan boy that I can’t stand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cardboard tube knight!  Marvel is trash!!


This is why everyone ran your sorry ass out of the Cafe. 

Also:


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cardboard tube knight!  Marvel is trash!!


Why?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is why everyone ran your sorry ass out of the Cafe.



For disliking Marvel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 21, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> For disliking Marvel.


For being trash at making any kind of reasonable defense for his opinion. But at least Rukia has a grasp on English and how to work the forum.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 21, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> For being trash at making any kind of reasonable defense for his opinion. But at least Rukia has a grasp on English and how to work the forum.


Or maybe your ability to understand ideas is limited.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Or maybe your ability to understand ideas is limited.


No, and this retort is getting old.  You're like a puppy, you come outside bark up a storm but when somebody acknowledges you you quickly run back to your doghouse.  

Stop playing the "woe are my opponents who are too biased to see my view card" and actually debate or make your point.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> No, and this retort is getting old.  You're like a puppy, you come outside bark up a storm but when somebody acknowledges you you quickly run back to your doghouse.
> 
> Stop playing the "woe are my opponents who are too biased to see my view card" and actually debate or make your point.


I can manage without first resorting to ad hominem. You don't have what it takes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 22, 2018)

The book was good. It was a good popcorn read and I expect a good popcorn flick.

The references are relevant and cohesive in the book as it's basically a well researched love letter to the nerd nerd community before it was cool.

The hate ironically is coming from the same nerd community that are insecure about their fandom.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 24, 2018)

Krennick is in it too

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2018)

Those excerpts from the book sound fucking retarded


----------



## Yin (Mar 24, 2018)

No choice but to settle for a rushed adaptation?


----------



## Saishin (Mar 24, 2018)

Is it true that in the book the MC is fat?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Is it true that in the book the MC is fat?


Yeah. People have complained about that. The VR is kind of an escape from how he looks


----------



## Saishin (Mar 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah. People have complained about that. The VR is kind of an escape from how he looks


So Spielberg preferred a regular looking guy for the part,it's a pity because by being faithful with the character would have allowed to a part of the audience that suffer the same condition to identify themselves with Parzival,usually not many obese characters are the MC in movies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 25, 2018)

1:25-1:38 gorgeous


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know how Ready Player One will work. Are they trying to compress the book into a single movie? That seems like a bad formula.
> 
> But i’m still going to watch it. Because thank god it isn’t from Marvel.


It’s like the book but with a lot of soy  in it instead of sherlock holmes


----------



## Saishin (Mar 27, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> It’s like the book but with a lot of soy  in it instead of sherlock holmes


From the trailers it seems that the incipit is basically the one from the book but for sure to attract young audiences they modified some part of the story,made the characters in their designs more cool,made the movie more action packed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2018)

Saishin said:


> From the trailers it seems that the incipit is basically the one from the book but for sure to attract young audiences they modified some part of the story,made the characters in their designs more cool,made the movie more action packed.


Hence it became Soy Culture the movie. I am sorry but the trailers made me cringe, this movie is either for kids or a very specific demographic of adults.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 27, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Hence it became Soy Culture the movie. I am sorry but the trailers made me cringe, this movie is either for kids or a very specific demographic of adults.


It's Spielberg and when it comes to him doing sci-fi or fantasy movies he always does that kind of films for a young target and I think that's the problem with him,when he deals with this genre he always put a fairy tone to these movies making them pretty cheesy,so 100% this movie will be not for a specific demographics of adults,it will be most of all a movie for children and teenagers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2018)

Saishin said:


> It's Spielberg and when it comes to him doing sci-fi or fantasy movies he always does that kind of films for a young target and I think that's the problem with him,when he deals with this genre he always put a fairy tone to these movies making them pretty cheesy,so 100% this movie will be not for a specific demographics of adults,it will be most of all a movie for children and teenagers.


Steven hasnt done a decent fun sci-fi movie since freaking The Lost World. You can say all you want about miniority report but that movie it's pretty forgettable.
He's gone senile, like every old director out there, long gone are his fun movies like catch me if you can and the terminal.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 27, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Steven hasnt done a decent fun sci-fi movie since freaking The Lost World. You can say all you want about miniority report but that movie it's pretty forgettable.
> He's gone senile, like every old director out there, long gone are his fun movies like catch me if you can and the terminal.


I guess Temple of Doom was partly an exception with its dark tone 

And about the audience target of RPO if you have noted from the trailers many references in the film are also from the 90's pop culture and 2000's pop culture (have you seen that sequence with the girl from Overwatch?) so something more close and knowable for a young viewer,it doesn't have only 80's pop culture references.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2018)

Saishin said:


> I guess Temple of Doom was partly an exception with its dark tone
> 
> And about the audience target of RPO if you have noted from the trailers many references in the film are also from the 90's pop culture and 2000's pop culture (have you seen that sequence with the girl from Overwatch?) so something more close and knowable for a young viewer,it doesn't have only 80's pop culture references.


It doesnt matter, the movie reeks of soy culture. And that will either be it's success or it's undoing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 28, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> It doesnt matter, the movie reeks of soy culture. And that will either be it's success or it's undoing.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 28, 2018)

Watched this. I know nothing of the novel.

Was a bit sceptical but holy fuck this movie is amazing 

The plot is ehhh, but I am really touched by one of the scenes. And HOLY MOTHER OF REFERENCES. This movie has a LOT.

Major spoiler for references that I know.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I missed out a lot tbh 

Starcraft
Overwatch
Streetfighter
Minecraft
Batman/DC
Godzilla
Alien
Terminator
Citizen Kane
The Shining
Chucky

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking GUNDAM







The movie is aimed at gamers definitely. Had so much fun with the movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 29, 2018)

Goddamn film was amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2018)

What about Player 2?


----------



## Altace (Mar 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What about Player 2?


Split screen doesn't exist in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

I hope it's good.  Saturday maybe.

Universal Studios in the morning.  Movie in the afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2018)

Just got back from watching this.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 30, 2018)

Gonna watch it tomorrow


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't know if this is a great movie...okay, I do. It's not...but I do think it's still pretty good and...I kind of loved it! When the main villain reveals his trump card as *insert spoiler here* I practically started doing ballet out of joy...and Chucky is in it and gets a cool moment...Jason Voorhees and Freddy Krueger turn in cameos too...and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mechagodzilla Vs a Gundam is what I never knew I always wanted...




Give it a watch. It might not be a great movie, but I thought it was a cool one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 31, 2018)

Saw it.

It was kind of like Valyrian and the City of a Thousand Planets, BUT GOOD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 31, 2018)

Pretty enjoyable movie,recommended to every videogame/movie nerds 



Haruka Katana said:


> Watched this. I know nothing of the novel.
> 
> Was a bit sceptical but holy fuck this movie is amazing
> 
> ...


Those Alien references

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2018)

Just got back from seeing it. It was an ok Film I guess. It does require a lot of suspension of disbelief to enjoy though since a lot of the "challenges" were simple enough that it shouldn't take years to figure it out. (As someone who gamed from an early age; it wouldn't have taken me years to try driving backwards)

I don't know about the main lead; but it _damn sure_ would've been more impactful for the love interest to be fat..so much attention was put on how she may not be as beautiful as her avatar appears..but she turned out to be this cute shapely woman with a barely noticeble birthmark..wow...bummer. 

And is it just me..or does this movie ironically looks down on gamers kinda?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

4/10 for Ready Player One?  That score is nuts.

I'm going to go with an 8/10.  I will be the first to admit that this is some nerdy shit!  It absolutely won't be for everyone.  I enjoyed it.  It exceeded expectations.  The trailers weren't very good.  There was really no reason to expect greatness based on the trailers and tv spots.

The acting and the technical aspects of the film are all very good.  I enjoyed the soundtrack very much.

The story, well.. it's goofy.  But that's the norm for all of those 80's films that we adore and put on a pedestal.  Modern cinema is held to a higher standard for some reason.

The movie deviated heavily from the book.  But the changes definitely make the story more workable for film.

I enjoyed the Shining challenge the most tbh.  That was a lot of fun.

Olivia Cooke has my attention now.  Between this and Thoroughbreds.. she is having a great 2018!  How old is she? (She may be bath water tier..)

I don't see this movie as having very much rewatch ability.  Watching again to see a couple of references I missed the first time seems like a waste of time.  But again.  This was good.  And I'm glad it was made.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

They did a good job with diversity too.  (But that's straight out of the book.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just got back from seeing it. It was an ok Film I guess. It does require a lot of suspension of disbelief to enjoy though since a lot of the "challenges" were simple enough that it shouldn't take years to figure it out. (As someone who gamed from an early age; it wouldn't have taken me years to try driving backwards)
> 
> I don't know about the main lead; but it _damn sure_ would've been more impactful for the love interest to be fat..so much attention was put on how she may not be as beautiful as her avatar appears..but she turned out to be this cute shapely woman with a barely noticeble birthmark..wow...bummer.
> 
> And is it just me..or does this movie ironically looks down on gamers kinda?



I didn't see this movie as looking down on gamers as much as it was looking down on those who have no life outside of gaming. 

I do agree that the reveal of the girl was pretty weak. It would've been a lot more amazing if it ended up being a 300 pound man named Chuck. ;p


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

You lie.  You wouldn’t have tried driving backwards.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2018)

Enjoyed the film a lot. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Shining challenge was great and MechaGodzilla vs Gundam and Iron Giant was great.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You lie.  You wouldn’t have tried driving backwards.



Given how many people would of tried over the years no one driving backwards is a little hard to believe.

Like why the fuck not whats the worse that could happen.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't know if this is a great movie...okay, I do. It's not...but I do think it's still pretty good and...I kind of loved it! When the main villain reveals his trump card as *insert spoiler here* I practically started doing ballet out of joy...and Chucky is in it and gets a cool moment...Jason Voorhees and Freddy Krueger turn in cameos too...and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine if instead of Mechagodzilla we had Godzilla vs Gundam


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I didn't see this movie as looking down on gamers as much as it was looking down on those who have no life outside of gaming.
> 
> I do agree that the reveal of the girl was pretty weak. It would've been a lot more amazing if it ended up being a 300 pound man named Chuck. ;p


I don't see the need to look down anyone to be quite honest. If @~Gesy~ doesn't want outside interaction and no women in his life that's his business


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> I don't see the need to look down anyone to be quite honest. If @~Gesy~ doesn't want outside interaction and no women in his life that's his business


Well that's very mature of you Huey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 2, 2018)

I agree the whole not driving backwards thing is a bit  No one figured that out? And they spent years researching Halliday's stuff so why the fuck did they not see that he said something so obvious


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 3, 2018)

So the movie actually opened as #1 over the Easter weekend. It seems to be doing OK and getting decent reviews.



> *Steven Spielberg’s Ready Player One finds $181.2 million worldwide*
> Steven Spielberg’s *Ready Player One* (Warner Bros. Pictures) dominated the global box office this weekend with $181.2 million! The adaptation of Ernest Cline’s bestseller opened domestically on Wednesday evening and has since brought in $53.2 million ($41.2 million this weekend). The film received an A- CinemaScore from audiences and should have a healthy road ahead. Internationally, *Ready Player One* debuted with $128 million from 62 territories on over 35,600 theaters. It’s the biggest opening ever for Warner Bros. in China, with $61.7 million of the overseas total coming just from that country. *Ready Player One* stars Tye Sheridan, Olivia Cooke, Ben Mendelsohn, T.J. Miller, Simon Pegg, and Mark Rylance.
> 
> 
> Read more at



I'm actually a little surprised at how well its been received considering how I've been reading articles on how there is a "backlash" to it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I agree the whole not driving backwards thing is a bit  No one figured that out? And they spent years researching Halliday's stuff so why the fuck did they not see that he said something so obvious


I guess _everyone_ must have left a few seconds too early.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Backlash?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Backlash?



From what I hear, a lot of people have taken issues with the book, so the movie gets an indirect backlash because of that.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2018)

Apparently people hate the book. But it seems like sjw women especially have a problem with the film. But they seem bitter in general about things so good knows what the issue is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently people hate the book. But it seems like sjw women especially have a problem with the film. But they seem bitter in general about things so good knows what the issue is.


Really? Wow, I felt the women in this movie had more character and was overall more interesting than the men.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I agree gesy.  Artemis and even the female antagonist are the most entertaining characters in the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2018)

I think women have issues with nerd culture but just because you've seen three marvel films doesn't mean you get it or can critique it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Who the fuck do those kids think they are?  Shutting down the Oasis on Tuesdays and Thursdays was a bullshit decision!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You lie.  You wouldn’t have tried driving backwards.


so he is backpedalling now?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiny (Apr 7, 2018)

After the first key the movie got really slow before any action happened but overall i liked it, not for everyone of course

8/10 the main dude was too cringy sometimes...saying i love you for knowing athemis for what? 3days? 

And we never saw who irok was, no 130kg chuck bro that lives in his momma  basement


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently people hate the book. But it seems like sjw women especially have a problem with the film. But they seem bitter in general about things so good knows what the issue is.





Rukia said:


> Backlash?





MartialHorror said:


> From what I hear, a lot of people have taken issues with the book, so the movie gets an indirect backlash because of that.



Its not just about issues with the book. SJWs claim that the movie glorifies "toxic gaming culture." 



> You may not know a thing about Ready Player One, but you've almost certainly seen some of the many, many criticisms aimed at both the novel and movie. By far the most common is that the story, set in 2044 and about a race to win a nerdy Easter egg hunt in a virtual reality world based on '80s pop culture, is nothing but empty nostalgia, a parade of names you can point at and say "Hey, I recognize that!" It's a fair critique that you're welcome to study up on with any of the baker's dozen of hot takes being produced about the movie every hour (often from sites that originally lavished praise on the book, but more on that in a minute).
> 
> At this point, the criticism has almost morphed into outrage. One early reviewer said, "I'm genuinely angry that Spielberg is so careless with his own legacy, slapping in references to Jurassic Park with all the care of a monkey slinging feces." Here's a Twitter thread of people ripping into the movie's posters with level-headed thoughts like "Is this what it's like to watch a culture die?"
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2018)

Shiny said:


> 8/10 the main dude was too cringy sometimes...saying i love you for knowing athemis for what? 3days?



As someone who had a short stint playing _World of Warcraft_ as kid-- I can speak from experience that this is really how gamer nerds react to women who just so happen to have similar interest .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2018)

ORE WA GUNDAM TEKU

Enjoyable movie, although I wish they would have explained the creator mystery (was it like Tron)?  Did that guy really say "Its fucking Chucky" in the books?  That was just needless swearing.  I like how Artemis was just an all-around better version of KY.  And what are the odds that all of the Hi-5 team lived in Columbus?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> ORE WA GUNDAM TEKU
> 
> Enjoyable movie, although I wish they would have explained the creator mystery (was it like Tron)?  Did that guy really say "Its fucking Chucky" in the books?  That was just needless swearing.  I like how Artemis was just an all-around better version of KY.  And what are the odds that all of the Hi-5 team lived in Columbus?



lol, while I agree it was gratuitous and unnecessary, the audience I saw it with laugh harder at that than any of the other jokes. I did too, but I was just thrilled that Chucky...the killer doll who has currently been trapped in the realm of direct-to-DVD...got a fanservice-filled cameo that even had an effect on the story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> Its not just about issues with the book. SJWs claim that the movie glorifies "toxic gaming culture."


Won't go see it because I won't give Ernest Cline money for anything (guy's a hack and he's obnoxious and I am already too lazy to go see the movies I actually want to pay to see), but you can glorify something without really talking about the bad things it does. I watched a YouTube video where the guy basically talks about how the movie goes through all of this nostalgia like "look how cool it is we all remember this" and then he said that at one point in the movie someone is revealed to like Nancy Drew and it's treated as a big joke, presumably because it's a thing primarily liked by women. That's the sort of shitty attitude that people are talking about.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2018)

Shiny said:


> After the first key the movie got really slow before any action happened but overall i liked it, not for everyone of course
> 
> 8/10 the main dude was too cringy sometimes...saying i love you for knowing athemis for what? 3days?
> 
> And we never saw who irok was, no 130kg chuck bro that lives in his momma  basement


1. he is a nerd
2. he was also her fan boy before meeting her.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Won't go see it because I won't give Ernest Cline money for anything (guy's a hack and he's obnoxious and I am already too lazy to go see the movies I actually want to pay to see), but you can glorify something without really talking about the bad things it does. I watched a YouTube video where the guy basically talks about how the movie goes through all of this nostalgia like "look how cool it is we all remember this" and then he said that at one point in the movie someone is revealed to like Nancy Drew and it's treated as a big joke, presumably because it's a thing primarily liked by women. That's the sort of shitty attitude that people are talking about.



CaptainMidnight is a beast, but the level of cohesively putting together so much nerd culture and making it into a likable book is the work of no hack. 

That Nancy Drew moment was movie exclusive. Book is way better, and the protagonist actually goes through an arc/ there is an arc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> CaptainMidnight is a beast, but the level of cohesively putting together so much nerd culture and making it into a likable book is the work of no hack.
> 
> That Nancy Drew moment was movie exclusive. Book is way better, and the protagonist actually goes through an arc/ there is an arc.


A lot of movies seem to have lost the idea of an arc. It’s not just about overcoming some great evil. 

Not all characters need one, but a lot of them start off as awful people and I expect them to change and the movies like “nah”.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

This just passed Fifty Shades of Gray to be the 151st highest grossing movie of all time...Gotta Catch em All!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

I couldnt agree more with this. It was blatantly aimed at soyculture.


----------



## James Bond (May 17, 2018)

I enjoyed it even though the villains motives were a little silly (wanting the Oasis so he can cover 3/4 of peoples vision with ads) but it got me thinking if VR takes off and gets some serious development especially with the stuff Unreal Engine 4 is capable of how far away are we from blurring the line of reality and virtual reality?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2018)

Watched this the other night. I had a hard time keeping my eyes on it as there was other stuff to do in the room, namely anything else. It was pretty bland and boring. The characters felt like they were just there to fill out the group and the main character never seems to be all that smart because the movie makes him ignore basic shit like the fact that Delorian can fly (we see it hover in the movie) and he never uses that besides the once to avoid something.

Why not fly around King Kong while it's distracted? Why not fly above the wrecking balls? There's something later on where I mentioned it out loud.

The ending is next level stupid too. Not even the climax, but the rules they implement about closing the Oasis two days a week. The site is a major source of commerce in the world, you don't close it for all users two days a week.  You could get the same effect by allowing each user a max number of hours or days online a week. That way if your days off are the days it's closed you're not fucked and that way your servers don't get destroyed every Wednesday morning.

Everything in this movie seems like the second draft of better ideas. Like they had a concept, outlined and wrote it, then made one revision and were like "ehhh that's good enough."

Of course I watched Transformers 5 the day before this and compared to that this movie might as well be getting a fancy rim job.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who the fuck do those kids think they are? Shutting down the Oasis on Tuesdays and Thursdays was a bullshit decision!!


It massively is. I work all weekend and tend to have a couple of weekdays off per week. But I have friends who can only game on weekends. So rather than limiting both of out time a little, I'd have my game time cut nearly in half and my friends would barely have to cut down at all. I don't think he out more than 5 seconds thought into the idea. The kid is a moron and he's out of touch. He'll run his own company into administration in a month and some other corporate asshole will take over.



~Gesy~ said:


> Really? Wow, I felt the women in this movie had more character and was overall more interesting than the men.


Well yeah. That is a hell of a low bar.

The main character is a moronic sociopath (see my posts further up the thread for the details, there are many reasons why).
Daito and Sho are basically just extras with almost no personality or screentime.
The henchman was okay and kinda convincing as a powergamer with no imagination in an MMO. But he's distractingly played by T.J. Miller, who we found out is an actual monster (called in a fake bomb threat on a woman he didn't respond to his sexual harassment on a train, and beat the crap out of one of his ex-girlfriends) while the movie was in post-production. Kinda wish they'd re-dubbed him since now he's made money from a kids movie.
The main villain is played by Ben Mendelsohn who lives up to his track record as being annoying and unconvincing. Even when his villains are supposed to be threatening.
Simon Pegg phoned in a performance that was overly hammy and unconvincing despite having the potential to be the emotional center of the film. Genuinely the only Simon Pegg performance I've not liked in the last 10 years.


Aech on the other hand was at least not a total moron and had some charm. Even if she got kinda generic scardey-cat during The Shining scenes. I feel like she was pretty funny when she was taking the piss out of Wade. Mostly because I also was thinking about how I wanted to take the piss out of the main guy. Plus, even if it was obviously a woman's voice going through a filter. I can see how being a woman who can play an MMO without being subjected to sexually explicit threats would be appealing for gamer girls.
Artemis had a generic forced in backstory. And she was kind of a Mary Sue. But again she kinda had her priorities straighter and worked well. And its hard not to look super competent and moral compared to the massive dipshit protagonist. Like she looked cool and clever but only because everyone around her was astronomically dumb. Although even Artemis was really annoying because of her whole "you won't find me beautiful in real life" thing. It all came from the fact that in real life she actually looked like a model with a tiny birthmark on her face. The romance would have been a lot more interesting if she was actually ugly. (Although frankly, Wade probably shouldn't have tried flirting until at least a couple of scenes after his aunt and all his neighbours got murdered, literally under 5 minutes of conscious time had passed for him).


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2018)

Olivia Cooke has my attention.  Talented actress that elevates the material given to her.


----------

